# Wife neglected health for years (despite your support) and now broke her back



## StuckInLove (Jun 6, 2017)

*Reading is hard*

Never fricking mind.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

StuckInLove said:


> I would be the worlds biggest ******* for ditching her like this.


BTDT. And, I reacted the same as you. I stayed, until she finally overdosed on prescription painkillers. I caught her in time on 5 previous occasions and called 911 in time. This time, it was too late when I found her.

Looking back, it was a huge effort and seriously curtailed my career growth. I regret the career losses, I don't regret staying. 

1 Peter 3:17 (KJV)

_For it is better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing._

On the far side of the experience, I have proven this bible verse to be quite true.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you kidding? Ever hear about unconditional love? My wife has all sorts of problems and recently had her hip replaced and needs to have another one done. I have spinal problems from an accident on a plane and it gets worse each year. I also have Diabetes and other problems that cause ED. Yet we are married 45 years and each other's health issues only bring us closer. In my first year of marriage my wife became disabled and was confined to bed for 1 1/2 years. I had to quit college to work full and part time. I never thought about leaving her. I did what someone in love does instead, even though my wife has Handicapped license plates.

I have a friend who's wife became disabled. She could not walk and had other medical problems. That man and loving husband took care of her for 15 years until she died of her medical issues. He took her to Disney World every month and had a van with a lift gate on it. He sold his home to pay for the extra care his wife needed. He gave up 15 years of his life to devote to his dying wife's needs and make them as fulfilling as possible. I look up to that friend. He is a real man.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Time to put your big boy panties on. Welcome to real life. 

Be a good husband, and stick to your vows, and with your wife.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Did you mean your marriage vows when you said them, in sickness and in health? She is your wife, you chose to marry her, and you have responsibilities. 
There may be exercise that she can still do, such as swimming, and at least she is now getting medical help. 
Surely its better that they have discovered this before it got worse? She could have been paralysed. 

There are countless people caring for ill or disabled spouses. Its what we sign up for. 
Surely you can still do things you enjoy? Loads of married couples have separate interests and hobbies.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Re: back flare up.

Your wife needs to go see an orthopedic surgeon who will order an MRI ( assuming she has never had one).

She needs to get a diagnosis- stenosis, DDD , spondylolisthesis,Scoliosis. etc.- so she can educate herself about her condition and make prudent decisions about her particular condition and what activities will not aggravate/ worsen that condition.


Swimming/ water aerobics, yoga, Pilates and there are plenty of PT's that specialize in keeping those with spinal conditions in good physical health.


----------

